# Pro-Prep paint scrapers



## stp (Mar 19, 2011)

For those of us who liked the Pro Prep http://dtep-archive.com/proprep.htm

It's no longer made though Sears had a model for a time-I've found a "possible" replacement: http://www.dteps.com/Quick-Release-Contour-Scraper-Kit_p_1022.html


----------

